# Anyone using WKO5?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

curious what any users think of WK05.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

To be honest, I bought WKO4 and never use it. I just prefer the presentation of Training Peaks. I'd rather just have it on a desktop application and not have to deal with logging on (connectivity issues at times).

Another mea culpa- I just like the pretty squiggly lines, and don't use 1/10th of the features I pay for.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Alaska Mike said:


> To be honest, I bought WKO4 and never use it. I just prefer the presentation of Training Peaks. I'd rather just have it on a desktop application and not have to deal with logging on (connectivity issues at times).
> 
> Another mea culpa- I just like the pretty squiggly lines, and don't use 1/10th of the features I pay for.


I had downloaded WK04 and played with it a bit but never really gave it a chance. I'm using the Demo of WK05 and really impressed with it. Seems to give good insight to someone who is self coached or is coaching others and is fairly straight forward to learn/use with good support from their FB forum. I'll probably end up buying it even though I have a coach, it will generate some better conversations I think.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I was interested to check it out.. but what is the benefit if you already have trainingpeaks


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

davelikestoplay said:


> I was interested to check it out.. but what is the benefit if you already have trainingpeaks


Using both, training peaks premium doesn't really do much from an analysis standpoint that I can see. It has some basic level analysis. WK05 does a lot more and is customizable so you can do even more than it comes canned with. Training peaks is a great communication tool between a coach and athlete, WK05 is not. I think WK05 is what many coaches uses for their work / analysis downloading workout / ride data from training peaks. 

https://www.trainingpeaks.com/coach-blog/whats-the-difference-between-trainingpeaks-premium-edition-and-wko5/


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I recently picked up wko5, but I am having a tough time getting it set up, did you see any good tutorials anywhere?.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

trener1 said:


> I recently picked up wko5, but I am having a tough time getting it set up, did you see any good tutorials anywhere?.


https://www.wko5.com/wko-education

I have WKO4 but mostly run Golden Cheetah for day-to-day monitoring/evaluation of my training. WKO4 is way too slow and need to recompile when you flip between different views/periods (analytics) and I have a fairly modern system ('19 Dell XPS 8930). It's only a few seconds (~20-30) but it get annoying since it doesn't cache the information very well, assuming you don't change the time period for analysis, and repeats/recompile between views. I haven't tried WKO5 but every review I have seen still points to the lack of speed. Besides, many of the "new" features in WKO5 such as FRC, Stamina, smart segments, etc has been around GC since version 3.4 (Nov 2016). Support for WKO, range of available analytics, is definitely better. Also it's lot easier to make conclusions based only a single model (WKO) rather than drawing a conclusion based on various models (GC).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

trener1 said:


> I recently picked up wko5, but I am having a tough time getting it set up, did you see any good tutorials anywhere?.


They have some great tutorials to get started on their webpage and a facebook forum for questions with quick responses. Also there are a number of webinars you can replay to get better understanding how to use it. The support for the product is really quite good in my opinion.


----------



## stephenhumlengrinste (Dec 7, 2021)

Just for info. There are two free alternatives to WKO5. One is called "Elevate" an extension app to Chrome browser and the other Intervals.icu. Both take data from Strava and both are easy to use and both are free.


----------

